Ask HN: How does Bitcoin clients find each other? - james1234
======
sagivo
Bitcoin nodes use DNS seeds, that part is hardcoded and I think the only non-
decentralized part of bitcoin. You can find the DNS addresses
[here]([https://github.com/bitcoin/bitcoin/blob/1b2460bd5824170ab857...](https://github.com/bitcoin/bitcoin/blob/1b2460bd5824170ab85757e35f81197199cce9d6/src/chainparams.cpp#L112))
and read more information [here]([https://bitcoin.org/en/developer-
guide#p2p-network](https://bitcoin.org/en/developer-guide#p2p-network))

------
billconan
here is an info page for bitcoin peer discovery

[https://bitcoin.stackexchange.com/questions/3536/how-do-
bitc...](https://bitcoin.stackexchange.com/questions/3536/how-do-bitcoin-
clients-find-each-other)

Zack, the author of basiccoin told me that

[https://github.com/zack-bitcoin/basiccoin](https://github.com/zack-
bitcoin/basiccoin)

